# Electrical Appliances



## jimmy (Oct 6, 2008)

Hi,can anyone tell me do British appliances work ok in Portugal ie .tvs etc thanks


----------



## silvers (Sep 22, 2008)

Modern tv's will, older ones tend to have no sound, unless you are connecting it to a skytv box. Everything else is ok.


----------



## jimmy (Oct 6, 2008)

silvers said:


> Modern tv's will, older ones tend to have no sound, unless you are connecting it to a skytv box. Everything else is ok.


Great thanks


----------



## silvers (Sep 22, 2008)

You are welcome.


----------

